# Tabelle ganz nach oben?



## SilverVegeto (21. Mai 2004)

Hy,
ich habe ein Problem immer wenn ich eine Tabelle erstelle ist die nie ganz oben am Bildschirmrand sondern etwa 1 cm. weiter unten und 1 cm. weit nach rechts. Auch wenn ich normale Sätze schreibe sind die nie ganz oben. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das mache ohne dabei Ebenen zu benutzen?
Danke im Voraus.

mfg,
SilverVegeto


----------



## Fabian H (21. Mai 2004)

Z.B. mit CSS:

```
<body style="marign:0px;padding:0px;">
```


----------



## SilverVegeto (21. Mai 2004)

Hy,
also das habe ich gemacht, geht aber nicht:

<html>
<head>
<title>RPG-TIME.de - Alles rund um den RPG-Maker</title>
</head>
<style type=text/css>
A:link {color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
A:visited {color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
A:active {color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
A:hover {color: #8D9199; text-decoration: none}
input {font-size: 10px; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica}
body {scrollbar-face-color: #BDB3AA; scrollbar-highlight-color: #D9D2CC; scrollbar-shadow-color: #999999; scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FFFFFF; scrollbar-arrow-color: #FFFFFF; scrollbar-track-color: #BDB3AA; scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #666666; }
</style>

<body bgcolor="#E5E5E5" onLoad="" scroll="no" marign:0px padding:0px>
<table align=center width="953" height="145" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td width="953" height="94" background="test.gif">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="1127" height="26"><img src="test2.gif"><a href="http://www.rpg-time.de" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test8.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test3.gif"' src="test3.gif" border=0></a><a href="ressourcen.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test9.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test4.gif"' src="test4.gif" border=0></a><a href="games.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test10.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test5.gif"' src="test5.gif" border=0></a><a href="forum.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test11.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test6.gif"' src="test6.gif" border=0></a><img src="test7.gif"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><img src="test12.gif"></td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>


----------



## Gumbo (21. Mai 2004)

Fongendes funktioniert:
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
  <title>RPG-TIME.de - Alles rund um den RPG-Maker</title>
  <style type="text/css">
	a:link, a:visited {
		color: #000000;
		text-decoration: none
	}
	a:hover {
		color: #8D9199;
		text-decoration: none
	}
	a:active {
		color: #000000;
		text-decoration: none
	}
	input {
		color: #000000;
		font: normal 10px/1em Verdana, Arial, Helvetica
	}
	body {
		padding: 0;
		margin: 0;
		background-color: #e5e5e5;
		scrollbar-face-color: #BDB3AA;
		scrollbar-highlight-color: #D9D2CC;
		scrollbar-shadow-color: #999999;
		scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FFFFFF;
		scrollbar-arrow-color: #FFFFFF;
		scrollbar-track-color: #BDB3AA;
		scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #666666;
	}
  </style>
</head>

<body scroll="no">
<table align="center" width="953" height="145" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr> 
    <td width="953" height="94" style="background:url(test.gif)"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="1127" height="26"><img src="test2.gif" alt="" /><a href="http://www.rpg-time.de" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test8.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test3.gif"' src="test3.gif" border="0" /></a><a href="ressourcen.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test9.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test4.gif"' src="test4.gif" border="0" /></a><a href="games.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test10.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test5.gif"' src="test5.gif" border="0" /></a><a href="forum.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="test11.gif"' onMouseOut='src="test6.gif"' src="test6.gif" border="0" /></a><img src="test7.gif" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td><img src="test12.gif"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```
Allerdings halte ich die Strukturierung der Navigation durch eine Tabelle für nicht sehr empfehlenswert.


Achja, wirf doch das nächste mal einen Blick in das allseits angepriesene SelfHTML:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;SELFHTML 8.0 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)


----------

